# Magellan GPS 300 ??



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this model and also how hard would it be to pick up a manual for it? Thanks ahead for any information!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

You can download the manual here: http://www.magellangps.com/assets/manuals/gps_300_en.pdf

Steve


----------

